# Canon Sucks - Terrible Horrible Bad Customer Service



## mr_maserati (Sep 28, 2014)

A year ago I bought a Canon 70D and installed the software. 
A week ago I went to their website and downladed an update 
for Digital Photo Professional (DPP) from 3.13.?? to 3.14.??. 
Ran the update and the program stopped working. The error was
DPPDLL.dll not found. Following canon's support instructions
none of my Canon software, for either 320 Elph HS or 70D, work.
Nor can the original versions be re-installed. At the end of 
this nightmare I was told to contact my computer manufacturer. 
What does Dell have to do with Canon's software problems?

The details are at http://SwensonStudio.com/CanonSucks.htm


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2014)

mr_maserati said:


> What does Dell have to do with Canon's software problems?



So you're going to thread-bomb the net with this rant and the link? Well, fair enough I guess since it's free speech and all - but are you just trying to vent or do you want to pressure them into doing something specific.

But don't take it personal, software problems like this can have many causes are tough to debug unless you let simply an engineer remote-access your system or simply install the whole thing, including the operating system. That's why the responsibility is always passed around like a grenade with the pin taken out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon cannot fix your computer for you. There could be a million causes for the problem, its usually due to some other software causing a conflict. BTW, It works fine on all my computers.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2014)

DPPDLL.dll

That file was erased or corrupted and it is needed by every Canon software you want to run. Download the latest full version of DPP from the Canon site (you will need your 70D S/N) and reinstall it.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Find this....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the CR forum...

I'm an IT guy. I've seen all kinds of problems with all kinds of software. In most cases like this, re-installing to software in question will fix the problem. Or, you might be able to use system restore to back up to before the change that caused this. Also, a backup from last night would fix it. Or you could have malware that clobbered something related. In other words, problems happen, be prepared.

You are correct, it's not DELL's problem. But it's really not Canon's either. You are the captain of your own ship and should be somewhat prepared to fix it while out at sea. Or have the number of the coast guard (a good IT guy).

Good luck. Let us know if you were able to recover. Have a good day.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 28, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Welcome to the CR forum...



No need to get acquainted, I bet that'll be his/her only post...


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice first post and I bet the only one. Probably headed to any camera site to make this one post. Most likely user error also.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 28, 2014)

... sounds like some who dose not know his windows soft wear and I did note at the end of each canon reply there was a number to call.

so it might cost a few $$ to well that's what happens when you cant do a correct uninstall.
don't blame the supplier of the updates


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2014)

If you read his post, he has used MS config to disable almost everything, and then he wonders why things don't work when he has likely disabled something he needs so it can't run.


----------



## rs (Sep 28, 2014)

Does someone want to mention to the OP that switching from Canon with its free DPP software (which doesn't work with _his_ computer, but appears to work fine for everyone else) to Nikon will mean paying for their DPP equivalent. Last time I looked, Capture NX 2 was $180 - $30 more than Lightroom!


----------



## tolusina (Sep 28, 2014)

mr_maserati said:


> A year ago I bought a Canon 70D and installed the software.
> A week ago I went to their website and downladed an update
> for Digital Photo Professional (DPP) from 3.13.?? to 3.14.??.
> Ran the update and the program stopped working. The error was
> ...



Here, let me google that for you.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Anybody check out his web site?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 28, 2014)

mmmmm http://swensonstudio.com/intro.htm

he is a C programmer? and a crazy assortment of lens.

ok I give up


----------



## TexasBadger (Sep 29, 2014)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> mmmmm http://swensonstudio.com/intro.htm
> 
> he is a C programmer? and a crazy assortment of lens.
> 
> ok I give up



I checked out the web site. The best I can say about the photos on it - MEH.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 29, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > mmmmm http://swensonstudio.com/intro.htm
> ...



OK, that gave me a headache. File this one with the "Darwin Awards".


----------



## slclick (Sep 29, 2014)

Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow. The only thing worse than the OP's rant was the way he was treated. Flat out insults directed towards him and even his photographs.

You're absolutely right that he won't likely be posting again on this forum. Would you if you were him?

Only a small fraction of you were decent enough to post with a civil reply. Of those, only a fraction provided him with helpful information.

I'm not defending the OP's post, he didn't handle things well at all and was inappropriate in how he presented his experience and the conclusion he drew from it.

The bulk of the replies to his post are indefensible.


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to say that my own experience with Canon support has always been top notch. The people I worked with, from the desk clerk to the technicians, all have been very professional, honest, and frank with the condition of my gear. They never tried to make me pay extra for repairs or upgrades that I didn't need, and have dissuaded me from spending money needlessly. Maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 29, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> I have to say that my own experience with Canon support has always been top notch. The people I worked with, from the desk clerk to the technicians, all have been very professional, honest, and frank with the condition of my gear. They never tried to make me pay extra for repairs or upgrades that I didn't need, and have dissuaded me from spending money needlessly. Maybe I'm just lucky?



The OP was referring to Canon's email support for the bundled software with EOS cameras.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was pointing to his web site that touted a career as a C programmer but he had no clue what the missing DLL meant.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I was pointing to his web site that touted a career as a C programmer but he had no clue what the missing DLL meant.



Yeah, something is definitely fishy here. It's his first post, and instead of asking for help, he just came to trash talk Canon on a Canon forum. When I saw the outrageous thread title, I immediately assumed it was a troll post from a Nikon user. While he may not be trolling, it is definitely not how you introduce yourself as a new member. What kind of response do you expect to get making a post like that? 

If the OP is reading this and would actually like help, please post some useful information so we can actually help you troubleshoot the issue (Computer model, operating system version, etc...)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I was pointing to his web site that touted a career as a C programmer but he had no clue what the missing DLL meant.



In all honesty, non-computer people make this mistake all the time. The perception that a C programmer is an IT guy is like saying that a automotive engineer/designer knows how to diagnose or repair a car. Much like auto designers don't want to get their hands dirty, programmers don't want to diagnose, fix or maintain operating systems, networks or printers.

So the fact that this guy is a C programmer actually explains a lot to me as to why he can't fix his own computer. Give him some software code and ask him to debug it and he may be brilliant. In fact, he probably knows more about DLLs than others. Knowing why a particular DLL doesn't work with the OS is another matter entirely. Tell him to figure out why windows blows chunks (errors out) every time he tries to run a particular application and he is lost.

It's not that surprising to me. :


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 29, 2014)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > I was pointing to his web site that touted a career as a C programmer but he had no clue what the missing DLL meant.
> ...



I agree that he didn't handle things well, but I got the impression he was/is angry and upset more than anything.

As for being a former c programmer for a investment fund (or something like that) I wouldn't interpret that as being an expert in everything computer related.

I have some background in programming too and I run into problems that frustrate the hell out of me every so often.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 29, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > I was pointing to his web site that touted a career as a C programmer but he had no clue what the missing DLL meant.
> ...


+1
Said better than I was able to.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Sep 29, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Rofflesaurrr said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...



This is true. All the programmers that I'm friends with at least are very tech savvy though. I just made an assumption. I repair computers almost daily, and it's very difficult to diagnose and correct problems through email or over the phone with Windows machines. There's way to many variables to take into account with some people's setups. Windows is not sandboxed like Apple OS X is. Nearly any 3rd party software that is installed is capable of affecting system stability and performance. It could have simply been antivirus software or files that weren't updated because they were in use. A hard drive with unmapped failed sectors will cause corrupted files to be written, as well as a bad RAM module. A corrupted download could be to blame also. I breezed through the article on his web page just now, and he did mention using the system restore function. I usually resort to this as a last ditch effort, as it rarely fixes things without making more of a mess in the process. You can't really expect Canon to be able to troubleshoot issues like this, unless it is a known issue with a workaround (i.e. incompatibility with latest service pack, etc). I've had DPP on various systems throughout the last few years and haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Wow. The only thing worse than the OP's rant was the way he was treated. Flat out insults directed towards him and even his photographs.



Well to be honest CR is not the most friendly photography forum on the Internets Tubes... especially for people just starting out in photography. 

There is a lot of good information on CR, but there are some more prolific posters here that could use a human communication course (or ten).


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2014)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Rofflesaurrr said:
> ...



I know several programmers that know very little outside of their area of expertise..... but to be fair, most of the ones I know have a very broad knowledge base... The thing is, you can't evaluate the programmer's competency or the software problem over a forum. They guy might be technically competent, he may not...

What is missing is the ability to deal with people. If you start of with a rant, you get back crap. If you start off with well thought out and polite questions, with the end goal being problem solving, that's what you usually get. Right now this subject is poisoned. If the OP is truly interested in a solution, start again.

My recommendations to him, particularly since it is an older system, is to get your hands on some software to test the computer hardware. First step in these cases with an older machine is ALWAYS to verify the operational status of the hardware.... bad memory, bad HD sectors, or even an inconsistent CPU can all cause "unsolvable" software errors... unsolvable because the software is not the problem.....

Step 2 - really uninstall the old software.... and after it is uninstalled, erase the directory it used to be in and then run a registry cleaner...

Step 3 - run your antivirus software

Step 4 - update your OS...

Step 5 - download the latest version of DPP and install it with default conditions.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Don. 
I think you are right on the money with your suggestion, with one caveat, restart, restart, restart! I have had so many issues from skipping a restart on Windows PC's! In fact I may have a fly up my  about it as I will generally restart twice between an uninstall reinstall situation! 

I hope the OP can forgive the attitude taken if we agree to overlook his poor start in return, a little give and take for someone probably very frustrated especially if they were time challenged too (deadline)!

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> I know several programmers that know very little outside of their area of expertise..... but to be fair, most of the ones I know have a very broad knowledge base... The thing is, you can't evaluate the programmer's competency or the software problem over a forum. They guy might be technically competent, he may not...
> 
> What is missing is the ability to deal with people. If you start of with a rant, you get back crap. If you start off with well thought out and polite questions, with the end goal being problem solving, that's what you usually get. Right now this subject is poisoned. If the OP is truly interested in a solution, start again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 29, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The only thing worse than the OP's rant was the way he was treated. Flat out insults directed towards him and even his photographs.
> ...



Agree with both of you. There is definitely a herd mentality here that particularly feeds off of pointing out the (perceived) shortcomings of others. Lots of good info here if you can wade through the trash talk. I wish the mods would reel in those who constantly become aggressive and trashy here. Not ban them, just get the message through that this is supposed to be a constructive photography (canon or whatever) community first and foremost.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 29, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...


 mr_maserati SX50 HS 

 Offline 
Posts: 1 (1 per day)
Age:N/A 
Date Registered: September 28, 2014, 08:13:43
Last Active: September 28, 2014, 08:15:12
---
His one and only post on CR posted at 08:15:36.
He has less than two minutes total time between sign up, copy/paste his only post and never came back.
Identical post on the 23rd at 
http://canon.pissedconsumer.com/canon-sucks-software-upgrade-didn-t-work-terrible-horrible-bad-customer-service-20140923537621.html

I dunno. What is a reasonable definition of a troll?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 30, 2014)

OK, so let's assume this was a troll post and we are all simply talking to ourselves. It has brought out a more important sub-topic: Forum Etiquette.

In general, I have always regarded the CanonRumors Forum as positive and constructive with some pretty sharp folks and a lot of great information shared in abundance. But yes, there also seems to be a group here that post frequently and often take the low road and do a certain amount of bashing. It's unfortunate. Should the moderators intervene? Not really. They honestly do a lot more already than most folks know and they do it on a volunteer basis. They have day jobs. I think the best thing to do is to just ignore the negative posts entirely.

The trolls post to literally waste time and stir the pot. They enjoy watching a fire storm ensue with the established members and see how far things go. And it's true, someone who posts in a negative way can expect negative replies, but I prefer to simply reply like I would for any other post and move on.

When I used to wait tables many many moons ago, I would sometimes get negative and petty customers that liked to complain and whine. It was a lot more trouble to try and remember to ignore them or intentionally give them poor service (to teach them a lesson by golly!) than it was to just keep on trucking the same as I did for all my other nice tables. Often, they would soften up or even apologize once they realized I wasn't going to PLAY THEIR GAME. After a couple years of waiting tables, it's amazing how much you learn about dealing with people throughout your life. You never know what they are dealing with. Maybe their dog just died. Who knows? What goes around comes around and I just prefer to keep on trucking instead of giving jerks and fools living space rent free in my head.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 30, 2014)

tolusina said:


> I dunno. What is a reasonable definition of a troll?



Im Not disputing this. But to answer your question my definition would include all of the people who are rude and aggressive towards others, those who put down when they have nothing constructive to say or don't like an opinion that does not match their own.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno. What is a reasonable definition of a troll?
> ...



I agree to a certain point Canon1, but the OP was definitely inappropriate with his ranting and bitching so he deserves some of it.

When you enter someone's home for the first time, don't come in bitching and complaining!!


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



You live here? ;D


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 30, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



we all do and of course the meat eating gray squirrels


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Canon1 said:
> ...



no, but I rent for about 5-10 minutes a day and I don't want obnoxious complainers coming into my apartment!!

;D


----------



## tolusina (Sep 30, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> ......
> The trolls post to literally waste time and stir the pot. They enjoy watching a fire storm ensue with the established members and see how far things go.....


OP's total active time as a CR member is less than two minutes.
The guy never hung around or came back to see what responses were generated.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 30, 2014)

tolusina said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



Seems there is plenty of time being wasted, it's just not being wasted or observed by the OP apparently. In this case, I guess the OP is just trying to spread the Canon bashing around as much as possible from site to site. Whatever.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 30, 2014)

tolusina said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



We can't know for sure because it would only have recorded it if he was logged in to the forum.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> We can't know for sure because it would only have recorded it if he was logged in to the forum.



But we do know how many responses you can generate from a trollish post, that's the Internet for you: 39 and counting...


----------



## FEBS (Sep 30, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Wow. The only thing worse than the OP's rant was the way he was treated. Flat out insults directed towards him and even his photographs.
> 
> You're absolutely right that he won't likely be posting again on this forum. Would you if you were him?
> 
> ...



Hi Mitch,

basically, I can follow you. However, the first that was placing insults was the OP himself. 

First, let's be honest, problems in service will always be there, but Canon is known for his excellent Customer Service.

Second, the OP immediately insults Canon just in the first few words of the title of this tread. No way this insult can me justified by the details he placed in his post. 

Third, doing this on a Canon forum is really asking for problems. Many of us do appreciate the customer service of Canon. He could have asked for help, but by just creating a title like that, sorry but action asks for reaction. I agree that the answers were is some point not nicely formulated. But as mentioned action asks for reaction. If you insult me, I'm not sure if I will always stay polite in that case. You could have your opinion there about, but I don't like people that insult and tell lies, and I will not keep my mouth shut in that moment.

Fourth, my profession is ERP software. So I have a lot of knowledge about processes but also about hardware and for sure Windows. I do see this very regular that people start accusing all different parties involved. But as mentioned in one of the answers, the user itself is the captain of the boat. The main problem over there is the lack of knowledge of all this. For sure, not everyone is a IT geek. A lot of people think they know something about IT, and even tell that they know all. However, I only know perhaps 50 or 60%, but most people do know much less. That's the problem with even a lot of so called IT guys, and just forget the standard user. With your car you drive to the service point for an issue, with a pc we all try to do this ourself. But when it did go wrong, we blame the manufacturer. Nice !!


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 30, 2014)

> The OP was referring to Canon's email support for the bundled software with EOS cameras.



Point taken, but I think a company's service record should cover every facet, not just a particular area. A company that's historically great a repairs isn't likely to total shun email support. I've had some dealings via email (but never regarding software) so I can't really comment on only the email side of things. It's also faster for me to just walk into a Canon service center (being a 5 min drive away!).


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Point taken, but I think a company's service record should cover every facet, not just a particular area.



God forbid - someone has to pay for it after all. Why would I want to pay with my camera body and lens purchases for people who need basic operating system and application usage support? I could even do w/o Canon developing dpp, but if they do it certainly shouldn't support "free" 24/7 on-site support.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 30, 2014)

tolusina said:


> mr_maserati SX50 HS
> 
> Offline
> Posts: 1 (1 per day)
> ...


+1
just shut down and forget this thread. 
It's already displayed too long on CR "Forum Discussion" front page and everything important has been said.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 30, 2014)

mr_maserati said:


> A year ago I bought a Canon 70D and installed the software.
> A week ago I went to their website and downladed an update
> for Digital Photo Professional (DPP) from 3.13.?? to 3.14.??.
> Ran the update and the program stopped working. The error was
> ...



Wow...another one post wonder vent post....is that allwe are good for here on this forum? Being shouted at because we don't share your feelings and frustrations with our chosen camera manufacturer. Maybe there is a bigger issue here? A personal dissatisfaction with life in general which has projected onto your camera? 
Surely there is more to your life than something this small?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> When you enter someone's home for the first time, don't come in bitching and complaining!!



That would only apply if this individual came here and posted something bad about Canonrumors. Which he didn't.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > When you enter someone's home for the first time, don't come in bitching and complaining!!
> ...



That's a pretty nit picky comment Acutance.

Maybe you didn't understand my point...when you come into ANYONE'S home (mine, yours, Nikon's, CR, Canon's..etc) for the first time, don't come in bitching, complaining, and using words like "sucks" to describe something that the vast majority of us like and enjoy.

He didn't even ask for help...just bitched and ranted. The whole post should be deleted.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 30, 2014)

Look guys, all I'm really getting at is that there is something to be said for being the bigger man.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Look guys, all I'm really getting at is that there is something to be said for being the bigger man.



A noble message that will be lost on some of our members. 

But look on the bright side. With that one post, he generated 4 pages of responses. Pretty good.


----------

